# Eclipse 3.5 FileDialog



## dzim (26. Aug 2009)

Ich hab heute nun endlich mal meinen Umstieg auf 3.5 vollzogen und habe meine Anwendung dort mal zum laufen gebracht.
Ich musste aber leider feststellen, dass der FileDialog nun ein etwas - ich nenn es mal vorsichtig beklopptes - Verhalten an den Tag legt...
Ich nutze die DialogSettings des Activator um mir den zuletzt geöffneten Pfad in meinen Plugins zu merken. Es werden auch immer noch die korrekten Pfade gespeichert, dennoch öffnet der FileDialog im SWT.Open-Style statt den übergebenen filterPath nicht mehr den Pfad, sonder den parent und markiert nur den Ordner, den eigentlich geöffnet sein sollte... Also eigentlich das Verhalten, das man erwartet wenn eine Datei noch übergeben wird...

Kann das jemand bestätigen? Kennt jemand eine Lösung (ohne das man den FileDialog selbst korrigieren muss...)?


----------



## vogella (31. Aug 2009)

Hallo Dzim,

kann ich nicht bestätigen. 

Ich habe das Beispiel von 

Eclipse RCP - Tutorial (Eclipse 3.5)

um SWT.OPEN erweitert und das funktioniert perfect. Auf welcher Platform bist Du? 

Viele Grüße,


----------



## dzim (1. Sep 2009)

Hallo Lars,

ich werwende Eclipse 3.5 auf Linux GTK - ich habe mir den quellcode von open und save für den FileDialog mal angesen und hab - da der Quellcode eher... unübersichtlich ist - nicht ganz durchgeblickt, konnte aber sehen das die sagen schon recht unterschiedlich gehandhabt werden.
Ich würde glatt vermuten (!) das es vielleicht ein platformspezifischer Bug ist...

Mehr kann ich dr dazu leider auch nicht sagen...

Zur info noch: Ich hab GTK+ 2.16 - ein Kollege von mir 2.12 - und er hat das selbe Problem...

Danke jedenfalls für den Guten Willen


----------



## vogella (1. Sep 2009)

Hallo Dzim,

mache doch bitte einen Bugreport auf https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/ auf.


----------



## dzim (1. Sep 2009)

Hallo Lars,

ich habe gerade mal nach dem Fehler gesucht:
https://bugs.eclipse.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=287149

Gibt es bereits seit einiger Zeit - mist ich war zu langsam... 

Er soll schon gefixt sein, wann er aber ins Eclipse reinwandert, ist dann sicher eine andere Frage.

Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## vogella (1. Sep 2009)

Hallo Daniel,

na ist doch super. Anscheinend ist der Fix geplant für 3.6 M2.

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## dzim (2. Sep 2009)

Ja, sieht so aus - aber drauf freuen, dann schon wieder ein neues Eclipse installieren zu müssen tu ich nicht


----------

